# أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة.. 




عنــدمــا تـكــون في اشد الحــاجــه الى صديق يواسيـــك 
وأنــت في اشـــد حالاتك حزن وحــرقــه و ألـــم 
عنــدمــا تبحث عنــه حولك فــلا تجـــده
تعتقــد أنه لم يعلم عن حزنك هــذا
ولكــنك تـتـفـاجــأ
انــه يعلــم ولــكنــه لم يكلف نفســه بأن يحاول رسم الابتسامه على شفتيك 
وان يواسيك بكلمــات تجعلك تشعـر بأن هــذه الــدنـــيـــا مــازالــت بـخـيـر 



تغضــب ويزداد حزنك حزن 
وتتمنــى أن تلتقي بـه لتصب غضبــك عليــه وتشعره بالذنــب
ولكــن حتى عندمــا تلتقيــه تجده يتكلم وكأن شي لم يحدث
تبــدأ كلامك بهــدوء
ثم تبــدأ بالعتــاب وتنتظــر منــه ان يطلب الصفح منــك 
ولكــن حتــى هذا لم يحدث


عندهـا تشعر بتهافـت نفسك حينمــا أضعــت سنيـن من عمرك وأنت تحاول أن تبني صداقـه بالـهــواء
وتسعـى بشتى الطرق لان تقف صلبــه شامخــه 
ولكــن بحركه بسيطه من الصاحب المزعوم
تنـاثــرت وتساقطت حتى أصبحت خاويـه على الارض 
هو سوف يكــون قربك وبرسم الخدمه ولكــن بــالـــســــراء فقــط 
فهــو لا يــريد قربك في الضــراء ولا حتى معرفتك
يريد أن يفرح ويضحك ويملء الحيــاه ضحكــات 
لا يــريــد أن يخسر دموعــه الغــاليـــه فقط لمواساتك



يلومك الجميــع لقطع صداقتك بـه فهو لم يكن يرد أن يزيد حزنك 
اي حزن يريد أن يزيــده وأنت في قمه احزانك 
تحاول أن تقنعهم أنك كنت بـأمس الحاجه له 
عندمـا كان هو يقف بعيد يتفرج وكأنه من عامة النــاس لا صديقك 

ولا تقف مفاجـأتك عنــد هذا الحد 
فتنصــدم أنــه من كنــت تعــده واحد من اعــدائــك 
وقف الى جانبك ليواسيك ويخفف عندك ويطلب منك أن تكفكف دموعــك 
ويتمنــى فعـــل آدنـى شي فقـــط ليــرى شبــح أبتســامـــه تزيــن ملامح وجهك الحزيــن 



هنــاك نـــاس تصــادقهم بالــسنــيــن وأنت تعتقــد أنهم اصدقـــاء
وهنــاك نــاس تعــاديهم بالسنيــن وهم الاصــداقـــاء


ليــس من السهــل وجود صديق مخلص ووفي 
تجده بالسراء والضراء
ولكــن ليس من المسـتــحيـــل أيــجـــاده
فقـط عليك أن تمعـن النظــر فيمـا حولك وأن تستخدم عقلك بأيجـاد الصديق الوفي لا قلبــك


منقووول​


----------



## maro52 (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى ياكاندى على مواضعك الرااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



> ليــس من السهــل وجود صديق مخلص ووفي
> تجده بالسراء والضراء
> ولكــن ليس من المسـتــحيـــل أيــجـــاده
> فقـط عليك أن تمعـن النظــر فيمـا حولك وأن تستخدم عقلك بأيجـاد الصديق الوفي لا قلبــك


 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مشرفتنا الجميله
 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



maro52 قال:


> موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياكاندى على مواضعك الرااااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مشرفتنا الجميله
> ربنا يباركك​



شكراااااااااااااااا لكلامك الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> شكرا




شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## برناديت (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*

موضوع رائع فعلا يامشرفة كاندى وفعلا اصعب حاجة لما يكون ليك صديق وميقدرش يجعل ابتسامة على شفايفك 
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة:flowers:


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (16 يوليو 2008)

موضوع حلو اوى اوى​:big29::big29:


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



برناديت قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا يامشرفة كاندى وفعلا اصعب حاجة لما يكون ليك صديق وميقدرش يجعل ابتسامة على شفايفك
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة:flowers:



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



مسيحية للأبد قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى اوى​:big29::big29:



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

*عنوان الموضوع يألم اكتر من الموضوع نفسة*
*شكرا يا كاندى على الجمال والروعة اللى ديما بتصاحب مواضيعك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



come with me قال:


> *عنوان الموضوع يألم اكتر من الموضوع نفسة*
> *شكرا يا كاندى على الجمال والروعة اللى ديما بتصاحب مواضيعك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوته200 (24 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى ياقمر ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## pierre11 (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة على الموضوع الرائع بس انا عندي تعليق على اختيار الاصدقاء
الشخص منا لازم ما يختار الانطباع الاول عن الصديق لانو ممكن كتير نخطأ بالانطباع الاول


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



كوته200 قال:


> ميرسى اوى ياقمر ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ومستنيين المزيد



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوته على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



pierre11 قال:


> مشكورة على الموضوع الرائع بس انا عندي تعليق على اختيار الاصدقاء
> الشخص منا لازم ما يختار الانطباع الاول عن الصديق لانو ممكن كتير نخطأ بالانطباع الاول



الصديق مش بالانطباع اول تعرفه

لا من خلال معاشرتك ليه وتعاملك معاه تعرفه

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ramy299 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جاااااااااااامد اوي يا كاندي 
تسلم ايدك يا جميل


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



ramy299 قال:


> موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جاااااااااااامد اوي يا كاندي
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل



ميرسى اوى يا سوسنه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## sunny man (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*

من الخطأ أن نطلق على هؤلاء كلمة أصدقاء فهم لا يستحقون هذا اللقب​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة..*



sunny man قال:


> من الخطأ أن نطلق على هؤلاء كلمة أصدقاء فهم لا يستحقون هذا اللقب​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أصدقاء لا يستحقون الصداقة.. 

عنــدمــا تـكــون في اشد الحــاجــه الى صديق يواسيـــك 
وأنــت في اشـــد حالاتك حزن وحــرقــه و ألـــم 
عنــدمــا تبحث عنــه حولك فــلا تجـــده
تعتقــد أنه لم يعلم عن حزنك هــذا
ولكــنك تـتـفـاجــأ
انــه يعلــم ولــكنــه لم يكلف نفســه بأن يحاول رسم الابتسامه على شفتيك 
وان يواسيك بكلمــات تجعلك تشعـر بأن هــذه الــدنـــيـــا مــازالــت بـخـيـر 







تغضــب ويزداد حزنك حزن 
وتتمنــى أن تلتقي بـه لتصب غضبــك عليــه وتشعره بالذنــب
ولكــن حتى عندمــا تلتقيــه تجده يتكلم وكأن شي لم يحدث
تبــدأ كلامك بهــدوء
ثم تبــدأ بالعتــاب وتنتظــر منــه ان يطلب الصفح منــك 
ولكــن حتــى هذا لم يحدث


عندهـا تشعر بتهافـت نفسك حينمــا أضعــت سنيـن من عمرك وأنت تحاول أن تبني صداقـه بالـهــواء
وتسعـى بشتى الطرق لان تقف صلبــه شامخــه 
ولكــن بحركه بسيطه من الصاحب المزعوم
تنـاثــرت وتساقطت حتى أصبحت خاويـه على الارض 
هو سوف يكــون قربك وبرسم الخدمه ولكــن بــالـــســــراء فقــط 
فهــو لا يــريد قربك في الضــراء ولا حتى معرفتك
يريد أن يفرح ويضحك ويملء الحيــاه ضحكــات 
لا يــريــد أن يخسر دموعــه الغــاليـــه فقط لمواساتك






يلومك الجميــع لقطع صداقتك بـه فهو لم يكن يرد أن يزيد حزنك 
اي حزن يريد أن يزيــده وأنت في قمه احزانك 
تحاول أن تقنعهم أنك كنت بـأمس الحاجه له 
عندمـا كان هو يقف بعيد يتفرج وكأنه من عامة النــاس لا صديقك 






ولا تقف مفاجـأتك عنــد هذا الحد 
فتنصــدم أنــه من كنــت تعــده واحد من اعــدائــك 
وقف الى جانبك ليواسيك ويخفف عندك ويطلب منك أن تكفكف دموعــك 
ويتمنــى فعـــل آدنـى شي فقـــط ليــرى شبــح أبتســامـــه تزيــن ملامح وجهك الحزيــن 






هنــاك نـــاس تصــادقهم بالــسنــيــن وأنت تعتقــد أنهم اصدقـــاء
وهنــاك نــاس تعــاديهم بالسنيــن وهم الاصــداقـــاء





ليــس من السهــل وجود صديق مخلص ووفي 
تجده بالسراء والضراء
ولكــن ليس من المسـتــحيـــل أيــجـــاده
فقـط عليك أن تمعـن النظــر فيمـا حولك وأن تستخدم عقلك بأيجـاد الصديق الوفي لا قلبــك





خاص بـــــ:download:ـــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 

فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †





​


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو مووووووووت و نصيحة احلى و احلى 
ميسي يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل اخ
كوكو مان
مشكور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو مووووووووت و نصيحة احلى و احلى
> ميسي يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا سوسنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *جميل اخ*​
> *كوكو مان*
> *مشكور*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ليــس من السهــل وجود صديق مخلص ووفي
> تجده بالسراء والضراء
> ولكــن ليس من المسـتــحيـــل أيــجـــاده
> فقـط عليك أن تمعـن النظــر فيمـا حولك وأن تستخدم عقلك بأيجـاد الصديق الوفي لا قلبــك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > ليــس من السهــل وجود صديق مخلص ووفي
> ...


----------

